
Operation Midnight Climax: How the CIA Dosed S.F. Citizens with LSD - rosser
http://www.sfweekly.com/2012-03-14/news/cia-lsd-wayne-ritchie-george-h-white-mk-ultra/
======
veguss
Unabomber was also a victim of MK-ULTRA

~~~
sakai
Ok, you'll need a source to make claims involving either the Unabomber or MK-
ULTRA.

